# Musterüberlagerung drehen



## Zimtgruen (5. Juli 2012)

Hey,

ich hab in meiner Grafik einen Bereich mit Holzlatten, dafür habe ich einfach ein Holzmuster erstellt und überlagert. Allerdings liegen die Latten schräg im Bild drin. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Musterüberlagerung selbst zu drehen? Mit Transformieren dreh ich ja nur den Bereich, der vom Muster überlagert wird, nicht aber das Muster selbst.
Das Muster im richtigen winkel neu zu erstellen geht zwar auch, ist aber aufwendiger und ich hab auch keine Lust in Zunkunft immer erst ein Muster im richtigen Winkel zu erstellen, muss doch auch anders gehen.
Danke schonmal =)


----------



## Another (5. Juli 2012)

Nicht das ich wüsste. Wenns einer herrausgefunden hat, immer her damit.

Aber du kannst die Ebenen, oder halt die Ebene mit dem Ebenenstiel-Musterüberlagerung, in ein Smartobject verschachteln, womit du sie nun Transformieren/drehen kannst und lägest somit immer noch im non-destructiven Bereich, da du sie weiterhin normal bearbeiten kannst.

gl&hf,
Another


----------



## psifactory (15. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich mach ich das immer wie folgt:
Im Ebenenbrowser Rechtsklick auf Effekte -> Ebebe erstellen
Danach hast du dann eine Musterebene welche du frei bearbeiten kannst.


----------

